# Teer auf Felgen



## sept (23. Mai 2002)

ich  würd gern mal wieder teer auf meine felgen machen und da würde ich euch gern mal fragen wie genau ich das nun machen soll. ich hab es schon mal probiert nur da sind meine Bremsklötze an der felge immer nen weile kleben geblieben bevor sie zurück gingen und das fand ich dann nicht ganz so toll.
das ganze aber bitte in bezug auf magura hs33(HR) und alex felge
MFG sept


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Mai 2002)

naja du drehst halt das HR und hälst das Bitumen an die Felge, aber nur ganz leicht berühren, nich dass die Ganze Flanke voll schwarz is. Nr ganz dünn. Im Sommer is das Bitumen natürlich klebriger und man muss das gut dosieren, damit das nich so klebt. Hast wahrscheuinlich zu viel drauf, deswegen kleben die beläge so an der Felge. Kommt auch aufs Bitumen an. Ich nimm immer n Schruabenzieher und puhl mir das Zeugs von so weichen Flecken weg, also da wo die Strasse ausgebessert wurde. die Beläge machen auch was aus. Die schwarzen Standart beläge von Magura funzen nach meiner Erfahrung nich gut. Am besten ham bei mir bis jetz die roten Kool stop von Magura. 


Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (23. Mai 2002)

was hast de den für beläGe? hab die von monty, die ziehen gut und kleben so gut wie gar nicht!, sind halt für trial gemacht!


----------



## Jerry (23. Mai 2002)

Mit meinen HS33 hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Probs mit kleben bleiben! Mit den V-Brakes vorher schon, da ich die Federspannung relativ gering eingestellt hatte! 
Ich ziehe immer den Teer an der Felge entlang, d.h. also ich drehe nicht das HR!


Jerry


----------



## dnM (23. Mai 2002)

ich hab so nen riesenteerbatzen, wiegt vieleicht 10kg das teil, liegt bei mir im keller

also einerseits bekommt ihr das bei straßenbauarbeiten, nehmt nen kleines gefäß mit, die füllen euch bestimmt was ab, solange ihr nicht gleich literweise wollt

sauberes teer, also nich von der straße geht am besten

nun gibts zwei möglichkeiten

einmal halt die felge drehen und dranhalten, klebt aber manchmal an, dann ists zu dick, oder geht schnell runter, dann isses zu dünn 

oder

die striche immer senkrecht zur felgenflanke, im abstand von vieleicht 5mm oder 1cm, je nach laune

bremsleistung is identisch, und klebt nicht an, dauert aber rel lange und geht auch schnell wieder runter


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Mai 2002)

genau, die einzelnen striche sind ja mit arbeit verbunden, drannhalten ist echt das beste uuuups ich fahrja garkeinen teer, ohne teer is nochbesser 

Aber son 10kg Teerklumpen würd mich auch interessieren, damit macht man aufm Wettkampf bestimmt auchn Chef 

Ronny


----------



## sept (24. Mai 2002)

also ich hab die orangen Bremsbelege und die sind anfangs trotzdem kleben geblieben dann hat ich wohl doch nen bischen zu viel teer drauf.
ich hab son richtig schönen selbstgemachten teerstift zu hause aus reinem saubereren teer.


----------



## Ray (24. Mai 2002)

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die durchsichtigen Beläge in Verbindung mit Bitumen am besten


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Mai 2002)

meinst du die Milk pads?

Woher bekommt man die noch in der langen version?

sind des die bei www.monty-bikes.de?


----------



## Fredbert (24. Mai 2002)

hab mir früher immer cola oder handballharz auf die bmx felgen 
geschmiert.


----------



## Jerry (24. Mai 2002)

@tt²
guck mal unter www.biketrial-germany.de, die haben da auch die lange Ausführung!

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dnM (24. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *genau, die einzelnen striche sind ja mit arbeit verbunden, drannhalten ist echt das beste uuuups ich fahrja garkeinen teer, ohne teer is nochbesser
> 
> Aber son 10kg Teerklumpen würd mich auch interessieren, damit macht man aufm Wettkampf bestimmt auchn Chef
> ...



naja, zum mitschleppen is der etwas unhandlich, ich mach immer kleine stücken ab, ich werd mal nen pic machen irgendwann


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. Mai 2002)

Hm schade 
währ schon goil, kommst da an, stellst dich an die Sektion, machstn Rucksack auf oderso und holst den Patzen raus 

ALso zu den Belägen, die bremsleistung der orangen ist deutlich besser als die der durchsichtigen!!!
Außerdem haben die Orangen ja die durchsichtigen ersetzt soviel ich weiß.

Selbst ohne Teer kann man die Orangen gut fahren, nur bei Regen läßt die leistung bei so Gaps... nach, da landet man dann gerne mal aufm Hinterkopf deshalb hab ich meine Felge ja leicht angeflext.

Wie währs denn, mag nich einer von euch den Vertrib für die Plazmatic Beläge in Deutschland machen!?

Wenn ich sehe was jetz schon für Bremsbeläge ausgegeben wird, gehn die Dinger bestimmt auch gut!

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. Mai 2002)

diese Plasmatic haben doch die aus UK oder?

Könn mer ja mal den Jan fragen..........

Ich war mal in Tübingen und da hat mir einer gesagt, dass das anflexen reiner Aberglaube wäre............

was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## mtb-trialer (24. Mai 2002)

auf keinen fall! hab letztes mal zum wettkampf (es hat gepisst wie sau) meine hintere felge auch geflext, lasst sich auf jeden fall gut dosieren und hat ne geile bremspower! wenn felgen dafon keinen schaden nehmen würden, dann würde ichs aufjedenfall gegen bitiumen ersetzen!


----------



## LoonSky (25. Mai 2002)

Ich hab mir mal vom Jan das Bremsenspray von Monty schicken lassen, das ist ja geil! Man macht einen Sprüher auf die Felge, und das ding zieht! Echt geil, besser als Bitumen find ich.

Tom


----------



## mtb-trialer (25. Mai 2002)

hatte's auch find ich aber voll *******! lasst sich ja noch schlechter doseiren als bitiumen. und klebt  also ich bin wieder um gestiegennauf ne bissl geflext mit nem bischen bitiumen! lasst sich gut dosieren und zieht wenns drauf ankommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (25. Mai 2002)

wie lange hält son Bremspray eigentl. ?


----------



## LoonSky (25. Mai 2002)

Also ich bin gestern abend von 20.30 - 23.30 Uhr gefahren. Es hat so lange gehalten. Ich bin aber nicht "richtig" gefahren. Und hab 3-4 mal das Rad durch Brunnen gefahren, weil mir di Power zu satt war. Und am Ende war die Power so, wie ich se ham wollt.


----------



## mtb-trialer (25. Mai 2002)

ich glaub bitiumen hält läner! kannst ja dann deine eindrücke schreiben.


----------



## sept (25. Mai 2002)

also ich hab ja früher schon mal teer rauf gemacht und da hat das bestimmt mehrere wochen gehalten nur da hab ich ja wohl ein bisschen zu viel raufgemacht


----------



## mtb-trialer (25. Mai 2002)

alle 5 cm nen kleinen strich


----------



## sept (25. Mai 2002)

ja so hätt ich das mal machen sollen ich hab den klumpen genomm warm gemacht und alle 1cm nen dicker punkt


----------



## mtb-trialer (25. Mai 2002)

mensch garfielt!  naja kannste a noch mal ausprobieren!


----------



## sept (25. Mai 2002)

das werd ich machen und ich hoffe dass ich es diesmal richtig hinkriege so schwer kann es ja nicht sein


----------



## mtb-trialer (25. Mai 2002)

kannst aber auch das laufrad laugfen lassen und nur ganz leicht das bitiumen schleifen lassen!


----------



## sept (25. Mai 2002)

reicht das denn aus iss das denn nicht zu wenig teer der auf der felge ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (25. Mai 2002)

Hi,

isch will des jetzt och mal ausprobieren.............

des ist aber schon so laut wie cola auf der Felge, oder?

Wie bekommt ich des wieder ab, wenn es mir net zusagt?

Kann mer da auch des zeug nehmen, des se bei Brücken nehmen um den Übergang zu schließen?


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Mai 2002)

Bei teer hast extreme bremspower die nicht zu dosieren ist und bei regen nurnoch schmiert.

Der Brückenteer könnt gehn, da hilft wohl nur probieren.

Lauter als Cola ises in jedem fall denk isch!

Runterbekommen hm Felgenreiniger für autos oder Scheibenbremsreiniger klappen in jedem fall, Fensterreiniger könnt auch klappen.

Ronny


----------



## sept (25. Mai 2002)

ich würd einfach den teer nehmen mit den sie die straßen verdichten oder einfach mal bei ner Baustelle oder so nachfragen ob du nen bisschen haben kannst.
der sound bei teer iss auf alle fälle lauter als bei cola
abbekommen ganz einfach abfahren.irgendwann iss es ganz und gar ab


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Mai 2002)

Jo aber man versaut sich mit Teer auch einiges, die Beläge verglasen, also verwendet man immer mehr teer ...
ein Teufelskreis 

Also wenns runtergebremst ist auf jedenfall die Beläge ausbauen und etwas anschleifen, man siet gleich wenn die ausgebaut sind wie schön die schwarzgrau glänzen.


Ronny


----------



## sept (25. Mai 2002)

jau da haste allerdings recht meine orangen monty bremsbeläge waren danach nicht mehr allzu orange eher richtung grau schwarz
und jut schnell abgenutzt waren se auch.


----------



## Trialmatze (25. Mai 2002)

Naja Teer ist richtig angewant eine schöne Sache. Der Teer, den man auf den Straßen findet ist eigentlich *******, da da Lösungsmittel drin sind. Die Bremsleistung lässt schnell nach.....usw. Reiner Teer ist da schon besser!
Ich handhabe das immer so, dass ich vor dem Wettkampf oder wenigstens 1 mal im Monat die Felge und Beläge reinige. Ich benutze dafür so nen Teerenterner, den man zb. bei ATU bekommt. Kurz aufsprühen abwischen und dann nochmal putzen, weil dort auch Lösungsmittel und Schmierstoffe drin sind, um das Material zu schonen. Die Felge wird wieder wie neu. Auch die orangen Montybeläge putze ich so. 

Wenn's jedoch regnet, dann ist ne angeflexte Felge schon geil!! Wenn man das net will, dann sollte man wenigstens auf Teer verzichten, da der bei Nässe alles schlierig werden lässt. Die Bremsleistung sinkt dann von 100 auf 0  
Bei Regen putze ich meine Felge bis kein Fett mehr drauf ist. Die orangen Beläge rauhe ich noch mit dem Dremel auf und die Felge wird auch angeflext. Dann ist die Bremsleistung auch bei Regen recht brauchbar. Das Montyspray hat noch den Vorteil, dass es bei Nässe auch wirkt, jedoch ist das Auftragen eine einzige Sauerei!


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Mai 2002)

Erklärmirmal, wiedudie beläge aufraust?

meine sind so schn immer rau wenn ich die abmache aber vieleicht sollnse noch rauer werden, was nimmst dafür, die kleine trennscheibe?

Thalheim wirds wohl dochnicht regnen, 6Stunden sonne und maximal 16Grad.
Optimal wie ich finde...


Ronny


----------



## mtb-trialer (25. Mai 2002)

bitiumen kriegst du am besten mit sonem bremsen reiniger den man im baumarktr kaufen kann am aller besten weg!
die ******* ist bei bremsen spray das wenn du sprüst die felge von oben klebrig wird und der ganze dreck dan über al kleben bleit und das kriegste dann kaum noch ab und die felge siehtr richtig ******* aus!


----------



## Trialmatze (25. Mai 2002)

Mensch Ronny, 

das habsch dir doch schon erklärt! Ich nehmen so nen zylinderförmigen Aufsatz der mit Scheifpapier umwickelt ist. Das müsste eigentlich nen Standarttool im Dremelpackage sein.
Meine Beläge werden eben mit der Zeit glatt durch den Teer und die angerauhte Felge! Ganz normale Abnutzung eben. 
Bei dir dürfte das net so krass sein, es sei denn du hast deine Felge richtig angeflext.
Mal was anderes. Wo hast du diese Sigma Pumpe geordert? Bicycles? Ich will die auch haben!
Das ist zwar schön, dass morgen geiles Wetter wird, aber seit gestern weiß ich net ob ich nach Thalheim kann. 
Aufrgrund der sich ändernden Umweltbedingungen gibts nämlich viele Leute, die sich an Heuschnupfen und Bindehautentzündungen rumplagen dürfen. Zu denen gehöre auch ich. Mein Energiepotential ist heute nicht auf 100 sondern eher auf 50. Ich versuche nun alles mögliche, damit ich morgen fit bin. Hoffentlich gelingts mir, denn ich fänd's total *******, wenn ich in Thalheim nicht mitbiken kann. Gerade Thalheim stell ich mir extrem geil vor!!
Haste schon von Aras P-Bone Bruch gehört? Der Arme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Mai 2002)

Was?
davon weiß ich ja garnix!
Wo is die denn gebrochen, hatter schon ne neue Gabel?
Kommt er nach Thalheim? Ich brauch meine neuen Pedale.

Ich habe auch Alergieen!
Ich plage mich übelst rum!!!
**** das meine 3Jahrelanggedauerte Hypersensibilisierung wo ich quasi wöchentlich ne Spritze bekommen hab nich so richtig geholfen hat.

Jetz is genau meine Zeit, Gräser Roggen.

Du bist auf jeden fall da!!!

Ich fahr ja auch hin, wnnu nich kommst, dann fahrsch auch nich 

Ahso und meine Felge is auch richtig angeflext, is aber schon wieder fast abgebremst bremst aber trotzdem noch gut.

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (25. Mai 2002)

Zitat: "Heute ist mir meine P-Bone gebrochen, die hat nen 
mörderischen Riss, der sich von hinten über ca. 2/3 des rechten Rohres 
zieht. Die Linke Seite hat auch schon nen leichten Riss."
Also der hat jetzt ne Pepperoni und kommt somit schon nach Thalheim. 
Naja ich versuch auf jeden Fall morgen zu kommen. Und wenn's schlecht für mich ist. Dann mach ich eben Montag blau


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Mai 2002)

Genau richtig so!!!
wirst morgen sehn, wie ich vor jeder Sektion mitm Haufen Tempotaschentücker stehe und warte 

Boah mist irgendwie hab ich richtig bock auf Dirtjum wenn ich mein Halb fertiges Grossman so ansehe. Hätt ich nich vorne ne Gabel mit Steckachse Gekauft könnt ich ja eigentlich schon Singlespeed fahren aber neeee .... 

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (25. Mai 2002)

@ Loony ;o)

Ist des Bremspray auch so laut.......


----------



## Trialmatze (25. Mai 2002)

@ Ronny

ach das ist wol bei dir auch so schlimm??! Tut mir Leid, naja, dann sind wir morgen wenigstens gleichberechtigt 
Ich muss jetzt nur noch dieses verdammte Fieber wegbekommen, sodass ich moren net halb verrecke! 
Lass das Grossmann erstmal stehen. Die nächsten 2 Sonntage sind Trialwettkämpfe!!! Wie lang fährst du morgen eigentlich(mitm Auto nach Thalheim, versteht sich)? Fahr nicht wieder dran vorbei, obwohl ich schon fast glaube, dass das diesmal nahezu unmöglich ist!


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Mai 2002)

Naja kommt drauf an wie lang ich fahre hmmm ich glaub so fast 300km also so 3stunden bestimmt...
ich glaub so 5.30 woltsch losfahren oder woltsch da aufstehen ... ?

Du hast Fieber, das is *******, sowas hat ich noch nie!?!?

Naja hauptsache du bist da 
WIeso die nächsten beiden Wochenenden?
gehört Grießbach nu doch zur ODM ?

Ich weiß garnixmehr, der Krumbiegel meldet sich auch nicht ... ich hoffe ich bin für alles gemeldet ich möchte nich extra Kohle berappen für Nachmeldung!!!

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (25. Mai 2002)

Upps, da habsch mich verguckt! Morgen Thalheim und 2 Wochen später Schönborn. Das hat aber auch nix mit Grießbach zu tun. Des is erst am 15/16 Juni!


----------



## LoonSky (25. Mai 2002)

Also, mein Spray funx nicht bei nässe, hab ich gerade übelst erfahren. Und ich hab heut nochmal nachgezählt, dass sind 14 Euro Paletten! So. Hmm ich glaub, ich hol mir mal wieder Bitumen, da ich hier besser Dosieren kann, wieviel ich drauf ham will.


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Mai 2002)

Stimmt matze hab nich nochmal überlegt wanns ist, dachte nur grießbach is scho zwischen thalheim und schönborn 

Naja hab mir schöne Pläne ausgedruckt und ich hoffmal ich finde es.

Wie fahrt ihr denn?

Richtung Leipzig dort aufdie A14 dann bis zum Dreieck Nossen dort Richtung Chemnitz und im Dreiech Chemnitz richtung Stollberd dann in Stollberg Richtung Thalheim. Dann meinte Aramis, wenn man reinkommt muß das irgednwo links sein.
Irgendwann komt dann auch links ne Jugendherberge und wenn man da is ist man zu weit meinte er 
Aber so wie ich ihn kenne das er sich nichtmal in seiner Heimatstadt auskent hatter mir das bestimmt falsch gesagt ich ruf dda nochmal an 

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (25. Mai 2002)

Puuhh, das kann ich dir net sagen, wie wir fahren. Ich krieg davon eh nix mit, weil ich nur das Bike einlade und dann klapp ich schon ab, weil ich meist beim Autofahren extrem müde werde 
Also dann bis morgen.

Mist bei uns regnets!!


----------

